# No Group Applications!?



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Me and my friend were all getting excited to put in for the turkey as a group, but the process didnt ask to "add a hunter". So we read the Proc that "group applications are not accepted." What a bummer! We were looking forward to put in together. Now that we can't, it totally changes which season we're putting in for. Now we are going to put in for a much easier draw so that we both can go, which is fine, but I wish we could have put in for the earlier harder to draw season. We figured with the increase in tags this year they would allow groups. I guess not. Bummer! Is anyone else bummed out as well?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nope


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

total bummer!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya... I was disappointed as well.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Me and a bud wanted to apply together, but with 6 points each and the doubling of the tags, we both SHOULD draw. Not sure why we can apply as a party for Big Game, but not turkeys. :?


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I know. The DWR told me they don't do groups with bear or cougar because they don't give out very many tags. But I figured with as many turkey tags this year they would allow it. Oh well, maybe next year!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

suave300 said:


> Yeah I know. The DWR told me they don't do groups with bear or cougar because they don't give out very many tags. But I figured with as many turkey tags this year they would allow it. *Oh well, maybe next year!*


Maybe in the next year or two the tags will be OTC! :mrgreen:


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

AMEN!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> That's too bad they aren't allowing group apps, but like pro said, maybe soon the tags will be OTC. Turkeys have become a real success story in Utah. Hats off to the UDWR for that!


And SFW, NWTF, and all the volunteers who have played a part in getting turkey's to the numbers we have now. I remember when the first turkeys were released out here in Tooele County, many locals thought we were loco, now I can't go in the hills out here w/o running into turkeys. I remember the days of feeding them, counting them, releasing them. Now hopefully in 2008 I can harvest one of them with my Hoyt!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I tried to put my wife's name in for a Turkey this evening but they require a hunting license to even apply.

Why did they get rid of the option to buy a license after you are successful on the draw? She would like to shoot a Turkey but doesn't plan on hunting anything else. If she is doesn't get the tag then she has bought a license that she wouldn't use.

Am I reading the application right?

I can't even buy her just a bonus point with out the license.

Shane


----------

